# Redoing tiles around gas fireplace



## Corganer (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello. I have a gas fireplace in my condo and there are granite tiles around it. Well, some tiles just below the fireplace have come loose. They are still wedged in there, but I can pull them out a bit as the concrete (or whatever it is) is not longer sticking the granite tile to the fireplace.

So..what do I use to reseal this granite to the fireplace? What will stick granite to smooth finished black metal? There is enough room to squirt some glue (etc) in there right now. I would hate to pull the tiles all the way off as the front still looks normal.

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello Corganer:
There are several glues on the market that will do the job; Gorilla Glue, Billy Mayes' epoxy glue, PL400 or almost any construction adhesive.
Glenn


----------



## Corganer (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Glennjanie! It worked well.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 8, 2008)

YYAAaaaaaaaaaa! We win again! You are quite welcome.
Glenn


----------



## SedaliaSteve (Nov 27, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Corganer:
> There are several glues on the market that will do the job; Gorilla Glue, Billy Mayes' epoxy glue, PL400 or almost any construction adhesive.
> Glenn



How well do these handle heat? I've seen some glues get tacky when warm. I have the same situation. I have tile around a gas fireplace. A couple of the tiles above the fireplace fell off. Fortunately, they didn't break so I can reuse them. They were stuck directly to the smooth black metal of the fireplace and exposed to some heat when it was on. I'm thinking of scoring the black metal a bit before regluing but I was looking for one that would stay.

Steve


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome Steve:
I would think you could look at the label of any glue and see if it can't stand the temperatures. I have had a similar porblem but now we find much of the new super glues are no better than several of the older ones.
I can tell you that after use on over 1,000 houses, we never had a faliure with PL400 by contech.
Glenn


----------



## SedaliaSteve (Nov 29, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Steve:
> I can tell you that after use on over 1,000 houses, we never had a faliure with PL400 by contech.
> Glenn



Who carries this? I was at Lowes today and they had a PL 375 adhesive and a variety of other PL's with no number. The Home Despot site doesn't list it.

Steve


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 30, 2008)

PL Sealants & Adhesives






Available at contractor's suppliers. Usually not available at the big box stores. PL products are professional grade. They supply the big box stores with just enough product to make you wonder what else they have


----------



## hannah_p (Apr 4, 2012)

(sorry, I also posted this on another thread; just fear it will get overlooked, it seemed to fit here, and I could really use the answer...)

Hi all - 

I am looking to redo the front of my gas fireplace. Currently, it is covered with (very ugly!) 12" tiles. I would like to rip them off, and replace them with a faux rock product I found here in town. The manufacturer says it is heat safe, and I've used it on a feature wall with great success - screws right into the drywall and looks fantastic!

My question is: is it safe to drill straight into the firebox (which I assume is drywall), or could there be something behind it that I should be aware of? Mostly I ask this question, because one of the tiles near the top appears to have a 'lump' in it, which tends to get pretty warm when the fireplace is on, and I have no idea why! If people think it *is* okay, then how do I best remove the tiles?

Alternately, is there a way to drill the product into the tiles without removing them (my husband says no and I'm guessing he's right, but thought I'd throw it out to the experts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for any suggestions you can offer!


----------

